# Boot molding cost?



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Sup Guy's...question for you I rode a pair of 32 Lashed boots last season which I plan on riding again this year. The boots arent snug a little loose fitting, my question is will heat molding them mold the shape of my foot or loosen then up even more? And roughly what Im I looking at pricing if I take them to a local shop to get them them fitted?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I found 32 boots loose fitting as well. I ended up buying Vans with a heat moldable liner and when I had it heat molded it did form to my feet because the liner increases in volume when it's heated but it only lasted for a few days of riding and as the boot broke in the liner packed out creating more space then when I originally bought them. I ended up buying boot shims from tognar to close the space.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok yeah I've been looking into Vans also, but since my 32's are still in good condition I really didnt want to spned the loot. I'll just keep them the way the are then, boot shims? Were can I get these? Online? Wait are these like insoles?


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Buying insoles will help make them fit tighter but Extremo was not referring to those. Here is a link to what he was talking about. About half way down the page you will see "SKI & SNOWBOARD BOOT TONGUE SHIMS". After that heading there are all sorts of things that will make your boot fit better depending on where you need extra padding.

Tognar Ski and Snowboard Boot Fitting Tools, Insoles, Footbeds and Inserts


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Cool thanks guys.


----------



## Salvation (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey Laz167, I ride e 32 Lashed as well.. You shouldn't have to pay to get your liner heat moulded at your local.
If they aren't so friendly, you may have to fork out a nominal fee or a boot-fitting fee, tho the latter is unlikely.
What you may have to pay for, if you so opt for, are custom fitting services.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok sounds good, there packed out already the only issue with them is I have slight heellift nothing to bad so I might just go with something to hold the heel some...thanks


----------

